# Pics of the new RF



## jorrow (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys this is the new RF I rescued. Poor guy only was given cabbage and calcium powder for the past year and kept in a small aquarium on cedar. He has a bit of pyramiding but its not bad more like bumps. I'm hoping I can turn him around with proper diet and humidity. He also is already starting to show marbling YAY. He is a very pretty boy and is also very nice, letting me pet his head and such. I think he will be called Doc. Holliday........ Can anyone take a guess on sex? I know he/she maybe a little small to tell but I was just wondering.


----------



## Isa (Apr 9, 2009)

He looks so cute 
From now on, he is going to be a happy tortoise, living a happy tortoise life and eating what he should eat


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 9, 2009)

She (yes she ) doesn't look bad Josh. I'm sure she'll be up to snuff in no time.

Danny


----------



## jorrow (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Danny, I really Like the name Doc Holliday so I guess SHE will have a boy name oh well....


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 9, 2009)

her shell does look pretty nice to me, I've seen much worse  congrats on such a pretty girl!


----------



## Candy (Apr 9, 2009)

I was going to guess a girl so I guess I'm learning. I love her how long is she and how wide? How old is she supposed to be? Dale would love to have a partner if it doesn't work out Jorrow.  Candy


----------



## jorrow (Apr 9, 2009)

I Hope it all works out  She was kinda of a spur of the moment deal he needed to get rid her, and I knew if i did not act fast she would be gone, probally to someone else who didnt research on how to take care of a redfoot. But if cotastraphy does hit I will let you know Candy.... When I saw the marbling I thought of Dale  I found out through the breeder he got her from that the hatch date was 4-20-07 so she's right about 2 yrs we think, unless the info is wrong. I have not properly measured her, but just guestimating i would say 4 inces long and around 2 1/2 wide. Thanks for all the kind comments everyone


----------



## Itort (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks good. Going with the Doc Holiday theme and seeing how it appears a girl, how about Katie Elder?


----------



## jorrow (Apr 9, 2009)

Katie Elder it is thanks Larry I like that. Man that woman has on hell of a history to read about. That way I can save Doc for a male if I ever decide to get one.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Apr 9, 2009)

wow josh.. very cute RF. her red head and the marbling makes her looks very nice. i also have hypo red foot at size 7cm


----------



## jorrow (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Yudhi have you posted any pics of your redfoot? If not I would love to see them....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 9, 2009)

Pretty! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Apr 9, 2009)

here my RF tortoise


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Apr 9, 2009)

Josh, What a beautiful tortoise! The colors are amazing.I just picked up a new tortoise over the weekend, a home's hinge back.It was either a red foot hatchling or the hingeback.Maybe when summer gets here I will pick up a red foot, I have always wanted one.Any way, congrats on your new tortoise, she is a beauty!

Tortoise-lover, you have a great looking red foot also!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2009)

Katie Elder...wow...from one of my favorite movies. Well, Katie Elder has loads of color and is really beautiful. Lots of luck with her. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 9, 2009)

She is beautiful, congrats on your find.


----------



## jorrow (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow Yudhi, it sure is pretty I love its shell..... And thanks everyone for taking a look..... She hasnt been eating as much as I woulld like but I think thats because I'm changing her diet up.


----------



## tortoise_lover (Apr 10, 2009)

jorrow said:


> Wow Yudhi, it sure is pretty I love its shell..... And thanks everyone for taking a look..... She hasnt been eating as much as I woulld like but I think thats because I'm changing her diet up.



thanks josh.. actually still need learn about this tortoise, especially in diet. every day i give hibiscus to my RF. what about u? 
by the way, do you know something about asyimmetric growth at tortoise? what caused the growth of the tortoise become asyimmetric?

about 6 month ago when i got my RF, it got sick in serious condition.. almost died i tought.. fortunatelly it can be healed. did that condition had the side effect for the growth of my RF? thanks for share josh


----------



## jorrow (Apr 10, 2009)

tortoise_lover said:


> jorrow said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Yudhi, it sure is pretty I love its shell..... And thanks everyone for taking a look..... She hasnt been eating as much as I woulld like but I think thats because I'm changing her diet up.
> ...



Hibiscus is very good from what I hear, I feed 3 days of greens usually collard greens, then 2 days of fruit usually strawberry, and one day of protien usually worms, slugs, or snails. I'm glad your Redfoot is doin better. As far as asymetric growth I really dont know I'm pretty new to torts also. But a great site to learn about redfoots is redfoots.com. Danny or someone more knowlegable than I could probally awnser your quetions about growth though.


----------



## Itort (Apr 10, 2009)

Asymetric growth in a tort can have many causes. One of them is the case of pyrimiding. It usually just cosmedic and doesn't effect the overall health of the animal. I have a little guy who was maule by a dog over a year ago, shell is not pretty (his name is Opuntia) but his the most active of little ones and usually the first one at the food bowl. I feel as long the animal gets proper care post trauma, illness, or illcare all is fine.


----------

